

Preparing for the digital afterlife - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/sep/30/digital-afterlife-email-facebook

======
bootload
_"... Tom was a motorcycle enthusiast, visiting many different countries on
his bike and posting pictures of his travels on his blog. He was also a member
of Friends Reunited and probably "a myriad of other sites" 0f which Rawling is
unaware. She describes his continuing presence on the web as "eerie", and
would like some of the information removed."Normally you get in touch with
friends and acquaintances and colleagues and let them know what's happened,"
she says. "That gives you closure and stops you being contacted in future and
asked how you both are. But to my knowledge, there's no way of doing that with
the web. ..."_

Lots of other problems as well. Paid existing accounts expire, it could also
be a way to create new digital identities. A modern day adaption of identity
theft used in by the Forsyth character, _"The Jackal"_ ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_of_the_Jackal>

